# 9 hours to get a new sig pic working



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Why is anything related to computers and the internet always an absolute bugger to get working properly Â 

Decided today to update my sig pic's. Lovely sunny day outside today, so out I went and took a new set of photo's of the TT using my new Sony digital camera.

Got them loaded on the PC, but the file sizes are way too big. About 2 hrs later battling with photoexpress software I finally manage to get them all resized matching each other.

Just moved house, so decided it's about time to take up freeserves 'anytime' offer, to reduce telephone costs, so I have to load new software and change the dial up numbers on my PC. Half way through the download looking for new numbers the modem connection keeps dropping for no apparent reason. 'Anytime' software gets completely confused because of this. Can't see anything in the modem/internet options causing this. On the phone to freeserves help (no help) line. After about 20 reloads/reboots/configuration checks/changes still the same so in frustration pull out the power lead on the PC .... when I reboot the PC this time the modem connection seems to remain connected at last ..... WTF is going on ??

So the new pics have to be uploaded to my freeserve home page. Another 2 hours trying to do this, for some reason (still unknown) freeserve will only randomly accept uploads of my pics, despite the fact that they are all around the same file size, <40kb each. Keeps coming up with 'error on page' WTF is that supposed to mean? Scripting error?? End up creating and deleting about 3 home pages before I manage to get the whole set uploaded.

Then I try to change my profile personal pic. After yet more p*****G about, it seems that this pic is stored on the OLD TT forum, not the current one. I try and try, but it will not accept my own pics on my personal web page (yet these very same pics will display at the bottom of any of my posts, sig pic's)

You have to go into the old forum and upload to the TT gallery. Loosing count of the number of open explorer pages I'm having to switch between.

Finally at 6pm this evening I get both sets of pics working !!!!!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

BUT I have noticed something with this new freeserve connection. Each time I dial up, I am getting a reliable 48 kb/s connection, which is better that I had at the old house, but the actual data transfer seems a lot slower than before - i.e the txd/rxd leds on my modem are not as 'solid' as before but stopping and starting more often.

9 hours work for 2 sig pics and a slower connection. What a pile of shite Â 

Oh, and BT say there are not enough subscribers in my area for them to provide broadband. Great. Â


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Paul,

I notice that your sig pic to the left is hosted on the TT gallery, whilst the one below is from your own site. Is there a reason for this.

The Gallery is working fine, so why don't you have them hosted there.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

...and another thing: Various peoples sig pics seem to refresh each time you go back and forth between pages, slowing things down even further (Johah's for example) where as before they seemed to be cached somewhere and re displayed instantly?? Yes I know, something in my internet options has changed 



> Paul,
> 
> I notice that your sig pic to the left is hosted on the TT gallery, whilst the one below is from your own site. Is there a reason for this.
> 
> The Gallery is working fine, so why don't you have them hosted there.


The 'Gallery' is the area on the 'old' forum, right? I took me so long to get the old spaceman pic working I thought I'd leave that area well alone and use a personal home page instead. Is there a limitation on the size of the pics stored there, as a lot of people seem to be adding photo attachments at the bottom of their text that come from their personal home page. Just though it would be more flexible to do it this way :-/

I have some great pics to use, one I can get the bloody system working reliably ;D


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Paul,

You can store up to 100kb in the gallery.

What I do, is give the desired photo a very simple file name, i.e. "TT", then upload it into the gallery and amend your profile.

Then, the next time you want to change your sig, you simply size the desired photo, rename the file name as TT, upload it to the Gallery and no further action is required.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Thanks Vagman Â  I'm making progress Â : Another 9 hours and it will all be sorted Â ;D

...sussed it, all sorted now! [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> freeserves 'anytime' offer


Nice sig pic - but there is your problem - get a real ISP ;D

And for broadband - broaden your mind - try looking for sat. connections or see if cable is installed in your area.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> BUT I have noticed something with this new freeserve connection. Each time I dial up, I am getting a reliable 48 kb/s connection, which is better that I had at the old house, but the actual data transfer seems a lot slower than before - i.e the txd/rxd leds on my modem are not as 'solid' as before but stopping and starting more often.


Found out what was causing this - for some reason the PC modem does not like having a DECT phone connected in parallell on the line - disconnect this and I now get a relaible 48 kb/s connection every time (wow Â :-[) and the data transfer is now constant Â ;D



> Nice sig pic - but there is your problem - get a real ISP Â
> 
> And for broadband - broaden your mind - try looking for sat. connections or see if cable is installed in your area.


No BB or cable yet Â  Sat connection - that sounds expensive Â :-/


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> Oh, and BT say there are not enough subscribers in my area for them to provide broadband. Great. Â


You have my utmost sympathy ..... you must live 'in the sticks' like me - can't get broadband for love nor money ........ not enough people have registered interest in the village I live in ..... I feel like going round the village with flyers asking people to just register interest .... they don't actually have to subscribe ...... I wouldn't mind being the only one on Broadband 

Wrt 'signing on' with Freeserve, in the absence of broadband I have the 'anytime' deal and can't really fault it - can't say it's slower than any other modem link up/ISP I've experienced. However, I never do the automatic sign up - tried it once and had the same sort of problems. I set it all up manually, offline. It's not that difficult, works 'first time' and I don't get my browser 'branded' by a load of Freeserve shite (although a quick trawl through the registry and all the branding can be removed)


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Paul, Et Al,

I've been with Freeserve Anytime for quite a while and like Garvin have had no probs until I got my new super REVO'd PC ;D I've had connection problems and cut offs like I never had before.

I'm now waiting for FS BB to kick in - you wouldn't believe how often I look at the red light on my modem to change green :-/

Paul(STT) - at least you've got a sig pic - I'm still trying to get the time to set one up (unlike some people here ;D)

Moley


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Paul(STT) - at least you've got a sig pic - I'm still trying to get the time to set one up (unlike some people here Â ;D)


It's about time we saw a pic of your Avus beauty, Moley Â 

I'm an expert in sig pics's now - rekon I could change it in about 4 hours 

Seriously, it's easy once you know how. KevinST has the best instructions. It's just the different choices of where you can store a sig pic that causes the confusion.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> It's about time we saw a pic of your Avus beauty, Moley Â


 ;D



> I'm an expert in sig pics's now - rekon I could change it in about 4 hours Â
> 
> Seriously, it's easy once you know how. KevinST has the best instructions. It's just the different choices of where you can store a sig pic that causes the confusion.


This is what confuses me - do I need my own web site to host the piccies or what?

Moley.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> This is what confuses me - do I need my own web site to host the piccies or what?


Go to the top of the forum and select 'Start' and then 'Extra' and then 'TT Owners Gallery' and fill out the form and submit. All the 'links' still seem to be there to create your own 'gallery space' on this forum (I hope it all still works) and then you can upload your sig pic to it. Then all you have to do is edit your profile and enter the path to your sig pic.

Next step is then to go 'Off Topic' and see if you can get it to work on the signature test thread ...... thereby providing light amusement to the rest of us if it fails ......... as most do to begin with ..... but there are generally plenty of people on hand to help once you've got this far. Then again you could stun us all by getting it to work first time ........ has anyone ever achieved that? ???


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Moley - no - you can use the OLD TT forum members gallery page - you have to get there by using extra - extra on the tabs above. You are allowed 4 pics with a total capacity of 200k (I think Â :-/)

Alternativlely, you can use your own web page to store pics and then you just add a link to them within your post text:

www.moleyshomepage.com/avusTTpic1 for example Â but you have to put img at the start and /img at the end enclosed with square brackets [] [] if I do it now it will show up as a bad link :

But I think the personal pic in the top left hand corner HAS to be stored on the TT gallery Â :-/

Waiting to stand corrected on any of the above Â :

Good luck, expect to see a pic tommorow Â


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

> Good luck, expect to see a pic tommorow Â


9 hours you said - that must mean at least until next weekend ;D

Garvin, thanks for your bit as well.

I'll see what I can do.

Moley


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> I'll see what I can do.


In which case we'll watch the 'Off Topic' Signature Test Thread with bated breath ...... or is that itchy fingers ;D


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

You don't need to visit the Test thread. 

Once you have changed your profile, simply recall your last post and .....bingo......you should see a picture.


----------

